# Building up 16" transom to 20"



## caver101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Buying a longshaft 27hp Prodrive mud motor from a buddy. His boat has a 20" transom and mine is a 16". I talked to Prodrive and the fellow told me to just weld a 4" tall piece of aluminum channel across the back of the transom to make it a 20" transom, said they do it all the time in their shop for customers boats. 

Its a 2004 Weldbuilt 1648, 0.80" welded hull. Good transom with good factory welded bracing. Has ran a 27hp longtail and 25hp outboard with zero issue.

The bracing design is what my question is geared toward. I am going to have to get someone to weld it for me and I want to have it done correctly and I want it to last. I am just curious to see if anyone on here has done that and have any photos or tips from doing it. I tried to search on here for it, but never turned up anything like what I am looking for. 

All advice appreciated.


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 18, 2012)

caver101 said:


> Buying a longshaft 27hp Prodrive mud motor from a buddy. His boat has a 20" transom and mine is a 16". I talked to Prodrive and the fellow told me to just weld a 4" tall piece of aluminum channel across the back of the transom to make it a 20" transom, said they do it all the time in their shop for customers boats.
> 
> Its a 2004 Weldbuilt 1648, 0.80" welded hull. Good transom with good factory welded bracing. Has ran a 27hp longtail and 25hp outboard with zero issue.
> 
> ...



you say the transom and braces have factory welds on them? soooooo why would it need re welded? post some pics so we can see what your working with cuz you lost me lol!


----------



## caver101 (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't have pics handy.

Existing boat has a 16" transom. The mud motor I am buying is a long shaft built for a 20" transom. I talked to Prodrive (the motor mfg) and they said to just add a section of 4" channel across the top of the transom to make it fit the motor. I have a 16" tall transom, need to make it a 20" tall transom. Is that any more clear?

Thanks!


----------



## simbelle (Dec 18, 2012)

I got kind of the same problem: Got a girl friend who is to big for the sexy night gown I bought her.......Now I'm looking for one that will fit into it! :lol:


----------



## caver101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Now thats funny =D>


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 19, 2012)

caver101 said:


> I don't have pics handy.
> 
> Existing boat has a 16" transom. The mud motor I am buying is a long shaft built for a 20" transom. I talked to Prodrive (the motor mfg) and they said to just add a section of 4" channel across the top of the transom to make it fit the motor. I have a 16" tall transom, need to make it a 20" tall transom. Is that any more clear?
> 
> Thanks!



why would the bracing need any welding done on it if your just gonna weld a peice of channel on top of the transom? you shouldnt have to remove any bracing to make transom taller..maybe add some extra bracing if needed...


----------



## simbelle (Dec 19, 2012)

Silly question from a guy who knows nothing: Isn't this what Jack plates are for? :?:


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 19, 2012)

Look at Poormans Boatright rebuild. her's the link. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19816


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 19, 2012)

simbelle said:


> Silly question from a guy who knows nothing: Isn't this what Jack plates are for? :?:





very wise grasshopper......that never crossed my mind =D> cost more but alot easier.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2012)

get in touch with bassboy1 on here - he's over in Cartersville and can probably modify just the center of your transom to get to the correct height


----------



## caver101 (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> simbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Silly question from a guy who knows nothing: Isn't this what Jack plates are for? :?:
> ...




Prodrive says "NO" to the jackplate. That was my first question to them. I would assume due to the beating the transom is going to take with a 240lb mud motor banging around over stumps, rocks and jumping beaver dams.

I work in Cartersville. Can Bassboy weld Aluminum?

Thanks


----------



## caver101 (Dec 19, 2012)

russ010 said:


> get in touch with bassboy1 on here - he's over in Cartersville and can probably modify just the center of your transom to get to the correct height



Russ, you have not had any more run-in's with any more Geese hunters have you? :lol:


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 19, 2012)

PB did a great job on his rebuild and he shows pics of his transom mod. Good info.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2012)

caver101 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > get in touch with bassboy1 on here - he's over in Cartersville and can probably modify just the center of your transom to get to the correct height
> ...



hahaha... no thank God! You scared the begeeezis out of me that morning

But yea, bassboy1 can weld aluminum - he's actually got my new boat and is welding the majority of the decking in it for me right now.

He's off Center Rd pretty close to 41. I'll send you his phone #


----------

